# Schneider Angulon 90mm f6.8 Synchro-Compur: CLA



## Rick58 (Jan 24, 2014)

I just ran across this 4x5 wide angle that I completely forgot I even owned. Does anyone have a contact for giving it a good CLA without taking me to the bank. The glass is very clean and the high end of the shutter mech sounds good, But the low end is very sticky and sluggish. I had this so long, I don't even remember buying it.

Thanks


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 24, 2014)

Compur shutters aren't the hardest thing to clean out (normally they need no adjustment, just a clean and lube), so I imagine there has to be someone out there working on them. I know he specializes in Hasselblad, but most of those lenses have Compur shutters (or no shutter at all), so maybe try David Odess? That might not be much help, but it's worth a shot.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for that. After a little checking, I found it would cost $80-$100 at a shop specializing in LF . After checking eBay prices for the lens, it would probably be worth it, but I have a minty Komura Super W 90mm, I'd use instead any way. The last time I had a lens CLA'ed it was about $40


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 25, 2014)

spray some carb/choke cleaner in there, let it sit a minute, then blow it out with canned air.
if you send me the lens, ill do it for $20. well under your budget.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 25, 2014)

Ummm... ahhh...well...I usually don't take my gear to Pep Boys for a tune up. Let me think it over.


----------



## timor (Jan 25, 2014)

Rick, , that might be a good idea. This s...d is made to remove a lot of buildup. I have an old Tessar in Compur, which is stuck. Let me try.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 25, 2014)

timor said:


> Rick, , that might be a good idea. This s...d is made to remove a lot of buildup. I have an old Tessar in Compur, which is stuck. Let me try.




Do you have their number or should I Google it?


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 25, 2014)

High pressure blast plus tiny springs and delicate adjustments. Nothing could POSSIBLY go wrong with that..


----------



## timor (Jan 25, 2014)

minicoop1985 said:


> High pressure blast plus tiny springs and delicate adjustments. Nothing could POSSIBLY go wrong with that..


Someone said high pressure blast ? Nooo... Just a little from the syringe I will try. Stuff made to dissolve baked lubricants and whatever else should be effective. I HOPE. If not, no problem.


----------



## timor (Jan 25, 2014)

OK Rick. I don't know if pixmedic was just making fun of us or what, cause looks like his "method" wont work. As he was describing it. Compressed air will not help to remove the fluid from the shutter. However used by me"fuel injector & carburator cleaner" from STP, you know, this stuff you add to the fuel tank, nothing compressed etc, applied with syringe, worked superbly. My stuck compur was free in 30 sec. and after 2 min even 1 sec time seems to be on the spot. Yes, this stuff penetrates and penetrates well to every corner of the whole assembly. I used about 1.5 ml and I think about half too much and now my shutter blades are wet and compressed air is not helping, there is nowhere to blast the moisture away. So, I ended up disassembling the lens, luckily is just a Tessar. The back elements were very easy to move, with the front trick with the fluid did a good job dissolving old lube. So now with everything open I just wait until something evaporates. As the stuff I used is mostly an alcohol it shouldn't be long.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jan 26, 2014)

I didn't realize what you meant. I thought you were kidding around. My bad.


I've revived Compur shutters with lighter fluid too. The big thing, no matter what you use (brake cleaner, lighter fluid, baby vomit), made REALLY sure it gets dry. It should evaporate on its own. Then you're free to add your lubricant of choice, though me sure to do it sparingly...


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey thanks guys. And here I thought Jason was only joking around. Hey Jason....:hail:
It sounds like a fun little project. I'm pretty sure I'd never spend $100 to get it CLA'ed. Maybe if it were a better lens.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 26, 2014)

Seriously, i was joking.  I really did clean my vhs camcorder with carb/choke cleaner many years ago and it did not end well. Thankfully my friend was able to disassemble it enough to clean it properly.  

Please do NOT clean your camera equipment with carb/choke cleaner.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 26, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Seriously, i was joking. I really did clean my vhs camcorder with carb/choke cleaner many years ago and it did not end well. Thankfully my friend was able to disassemble it enough to clean it properly.
> 
> Please do NOT clean your camera equipment with carb/choke cleaner.


Too late...Timor provided the sacrificial lens, and it worked. Lucky for you or you'd be in deep do-do buddy


----------



## timor (Jan 26, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, i was joking. I really did clean my vhs camcorder with carb/choke cleaner many years ago and it did not end well. Thankfully my friend was able to disassemble it enough to clean it properly.
> ...


STOP guys. Rick wait, it's not the end. Speeds are working fine, but now B and T is sticky, opens but doesn't close. This carb cleaner has too much own lubricants or maybe rather organic solvents which will not evaporate, so the next phase is to apply pure alcohol and let see.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 26, 2014)

I think I have Jason's address around here somewhere if you want to file a malpractice suit


----------



## timor (Jan 26, 2014)

Yep, carb cleaner maybe too sticky, don't use it. After two drops of mineral spirits everything is OK. Let see what happens in 4-5 hours. Fun


----------



## timor (Jan 26, 2014)

I am doing it cause I have same lens like you Rick. My Angulon works, but just in case is good to know something.


----------



## timor (Jan 26, 2014)

I think for this "operation" would be nice to have some suction, like dentists do, to retrieve as much fluids as possible.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 26, 2014)

timor said:


> I think for this "operation" would be nice to have some suction, like dentists do, to retrieve as much fluids as possible.


How about a pretty nurse to wipe the sweat from your brow?


----------



## timor (Jan 26, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> timor said:
> 
> 
> > I think for this "operation" would be nice to have some suction, like dentists do, to retrieve as much fluids as possible.
> ...


That would be nice. :thumbup: Are you supplying the nurse ?
Conclusion. Shutter works nicely, but don't use this stuff (carb cleaner), it has too much this solvents, which wont evaporate, use just lighter fluid. Now I have blades and springs well lubricated, but constantly wet. Let see, what will happen later, day, two. If nothing changes I am taking shutter "to the dentist" to use his suction system . Seriously.


----------



## timor (Jan 31, 2014)

Update. Shutter is still "open" (without lens). Today test all speeds are good, B and T to. 3 days ago T was still sticky and didn't want to close. Not the case today. I will wait another 2-3 days and if all OK instal back the glass.


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 2, 2014)

What really worked for me in the past was cleaning the shutter mechanism in a solution of Naphta (find it at your hardware store for cheap) and 3-4 drops of Nyoil, used to lubricate fine mechanisms. Bathe in it and let dry. Works like a charm.


----------



## compur (Feb 2, 2014)

I use naphtha and, if necessary, an ultrasonic cleaner.


----------



## timor (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey, what's ultrasonic cleaner in this case ?


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 3, 2014)

An ultrasonic cleaner is a tool and cleaner. It uses ultrasonc waves the dislodge dirt and crud


----------



## compur (Feb 3, 2014)

This is an example of an ultrasonic cleaner:
Ultrasonic Cleaner - 2.5 Liter

But, be aware that once you start using one of these it will dislodge a lot of gunk and bits of hardened lube which will settle on the shutter blades, etc and you'll have to clean all that off and repeat until it is all clean which can take quite a bit of time. I only use one of these as a last resort.

However, to do a really thorough job of cleaning a shutter it should really be disassembled and the parts cleaned individually. Using an ultrasonic cleaner without disassembling the shutter at least partially is a "cheat" really and can make things worse so be forewarned.


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 3, 2014)

Good ol' Harbor Freight. Love that store!


----------



## timor (Feb 3, 2014)

compur said:


> However, to do a really thorough job of cleaning a shutter it should really be disassembled and the parts cleaned individually. Using an ultrasonic cleaner without disassembling the shutter at least partially is a "cheat" really and can make things worse so be forewarned.


Yeah... Dissolving the old lubes and dust is not such a problem, just getting this out is one.

My "cleaning operation" is still in test phase, as of today everything works perfectly. It's time to put glass back.


----------

